# Complete step-by-step Guide for Peptide Beginners



## K1 (Feb 10, 2013)

BY Aussie

1 - You are on this site because you have heard of and want to become more familiar with Growth Hormone Releasing Peptide (GHRP) and/or Growth Hormone Releasing Hormone (GHRH). These 2 materials administered can give you an increased quality of life in ways of anti-aging, muscular hypertrophy, fat loss, injury repair, higher bone density, and better sleep.

2 - GHRP can be used on its own to increase our natural Growth Hormone (GH) pulse release from the Pituitary Gland in the brain. GHRP dosed in conjunction with GHRH will amplify our growth hormone release significantly to gain maximal benefit.

3 - There are various types of GHRH's. The only GHRH to consider is tetra-substituted CJC-1295 / CJC-1295(without DAC) / modGRF(1-29). They are all the same thing but with a different name. They come in vials ranging in material weights measured in milligrams (mg) consisting of a solid freeze-dried (lyophilized) substance.

4 - There are various types of GHRP's. GHRP-6, GHRP-2, Hexarelin, and Imaporelin. The differences between them are potency and side effects. GHRP-6 is very potent and makes you quite hungry. GHRP-2 is potent and can slightly affect your sleep somewhat. Hexarelin is very potent but you can desensitize from higher dosages. Imaporelin is potent with the minimalist side effects of all 4 GHRP's.

5 - Peptides are dosed via a regular 1mL needle syringe typical to what a diabetic would use. It is administered Subcutaneously (SubQ) (just under the skin into the fat tissue), most usually around the abdomen region.

6 - The required amount (saturation dose) is 1mcg (microgram) per Kg (Kilogram) of bodyweight. The typical usage and for ease of measuring is 100mcg of modGRF(1-29) and/or 100mcg of your choice of GHRP. Lower dosages will simply result in less GH release due to a slightly weaker GH pulse and reduce any side effects you may have. A higher dose will have minimal benefit and is more a waste of money than anything else. But, in saying that, the more frequently dosed in any given day would result in more frequent pulses.

7 - Mixing (reconstitution) the lyophilized product in their vials with Bacteriostatic Water (BW) can take some getting used to. The idea is not to add too much dilution. Typical rule of thumb is to add 0.5mL of BW to 1mg of Peptide. So a 2mg vial should reconstitute with 1mL BW. 5mg with 2.5mL, 10mg with 5mL, etc. Squirt the BW along the inside wall of the vial in a smooth controlled manner being cautious not to agitate the mixture too much. It will dissolve itself and become clear. You can roll the vial gently between your fingers or hands but don't shake it to dissolve. The reconstitute is ok to be drawn once fully dissolved.

8 - On a 1mL needle, there are either 50 tick marks from 0-100, skipping every odd number OR 100 international units (IU). A 100mcg dose is half way between the 2nd and 3rd tick mark, OR 5 IU's (if you followed the above reconstitution). There are no half tick marks. It is OK to draw modGRF and GHRP into the one needle for a single shot. It is NOT OK to mix peptides in the same vial or syringe for storage.

9 - Reconstituted peptide should be stored in the refrigerator to prevent degradation. Left at room temperature, peptide will degrade within days but kept in the fridge will last months. You can pre-load syringes and store in freezer if you want but it is more of a hassle than being worth the effort.

10 - Doses can be taken throughout the day but at no less than 3 hour intervals between doses. 1 dose a day is typical for light injury repair, anti-aging effects, deeper sleep, and better quality of life. The most beneficial would be to dose immediately prior to going to bed for your daily sleep period. Sleep is the time when our pituitary is most active. 2 or 3 doses per day will give the added benefit of lean tissue build, and fat loss, considering your diet consists of good quality foods.

11 - Doses should be taken on empty stomach to benefit the most. This is usually 3 hours or more.

12 - Do not consume food for between 15-30 minutes after your dosage. Best time is around 20-25 minute mark. GH pulses should peak within about 10 minutes after dosage. Fats and Carbohydrates affect the pulse dramatically. Protein has no effect on pulse and you can have a pure protein source in your stomach at anytime if you so choose to.

13 - Dosage timing can be beneficial to your goals. For muscle growth, the 2nd most beneficial time to dose is post workout (PWO). Best time is pre-bed because sleep is when we recover and our cells repair and grow. Within 30 minutes should be fine but sooner the better. Remember to have your meal 20-25 minutes after dose.

14 - For fat loss, your supplemental dose is 1 hour pre-cardio exercise after a long fasting without food. Best time is after waking up and before breakfast. During cardio exercise, maintain a moderate intensity for between 30-60 minutes. 45 minutes is a good session. You do not want to go too hard or too long. A moderate pace will utilize Free Fatty Acids (FFA) at the highest rate for energy. Refrain from eating for approximately 2 hours after your exercise because this is the time the body is still burning fat as fuel. You must eat throughout the day to reduce the chance of muscle catabolism (breakdown).

15 - These Peptides can be used on a daily basis for the rest of your life without any harm. Enjoy!!!


----------



## chicken_hawk (Feb 10, 2013)

Peptides for Dummies like me, I like it!

Hawk


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 14, 2013)

I have been running the ghrp2 and cjc no dac for a while now.  Just make sure to stock up on slin pins.  I am using the 31 ga, 5/16", 1ml pins and they work well for me.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 14, 2013)

Great plain English info.


----------



## Jello (Feb 15, 2013)

Very simple and easy to understand. Nice write up.


----------



## Gj (Feb 15, 2013)

Nice write up, I'm always looking for extra knowledge on these things.


----------



## IronManPeptides (Feb 15, 2013)

thank you for this good info


----------



## bjjchamp (Nov 18, 2013)

very informative thank you


----------



## bjjchamp (Nov 18, 2013)

what is your opinion on 1295 w dac? for sports use


----------



## drpepper2124 (Nov 18, 2013)

************


----------



## Deerslayer41 (Nov 27, 2013)

Wish I would have seen this sooner.  How often are you guys dosing?  3 or 4 times a day?


----------



## tst400 (Nov 27, 2013)

Great write up thanx. Have heard many different ways to take them but this helps clarify nicely


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 27, 2013)

Hey tst400 hows it going brutha..?

Deerslayer 3 times a day ..sorry for late response


----------



## tst400 (Nov 28, 2013)

All good here ib just trying to keep in the gym crazy schedule keeps me running.  How's everything on your end.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 28, 2013)

Good here tst.. lots a cold and rain . Be ready when I arrive so we can toss some iron for sure . Hardcore gym no Fitnik powderpuff parlor.. Lol


----------



## tst400 (Nov 28, 2013)

I do my best to keep up with you I'm a little guy.. I haven't seen her in awhile u heard from her?


----------



## Thunder46 (Nov 28, 2013)

Ok guys don't bash me to hard i have feelings, but i have been wondering for a time now, the old guys that i read about in the muscle mags who's bodies i admired so much did they use peps? is it something that will benefit me alot adding it to my current supps? I ask because i am sure a lot of guys out there are like me with a family who have a limited fund for supplements, or is just a good add on if you can afford it?


----------



## killswitch604 (Dec 4, 2013)

Awesome guide!


----------

